# CPR steps



## Glorified (Feb 1, 2007)

I know this has probably been posted 1,000 times and I apologize for that.  But I am in an EMT-B class and my next class isn't until moday so I thought I would ask here. These are the steps I have:

1. check for consciousness
2. activate emergency response.  get an aed if possible
3. open up the airway
4. check for breathing and pulse.
5. if no pulse 30 chest compressions otherwise just rescure breaths.
6. 2 breaths if patient is still not breathing
7. 5 cycles of 30:2 until AED arrives.

Is this about right? If not what do I have wrong?  thanks a bunch


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 1, 2007)

If we told you, you would not learn... It appears about right, then it is early in the a.m. 

You should had been issued an AHA BLS for health care providers text (hopefully). It should have a checklist in it. Refer to that for each step. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Feb 1, 2007)

Straight from the ACLS book... 

BLS Healthcare Provider Algorithm

Check for responsiveness
Phone 911/Get AED or send second rescuer (if available)
Open Airway, check Breathing
If not breathing give two breaths that make chest rise
If no response check pulse :  

if you feel a pulse, give one beath every 5-6 seconds, recheck pulse every two minutes

If you do not feel a pulse, start CPR  30 Compressions and two breaths until AED/Defib arrives, ALS providers take over, or victim starts to move.  Push hard and fast (100/min) and release completely minimize interruptions in compressions.

Once AED/Defib arrives rhythm check

Shockable rhythm:
Give one shock, resume CPR immediately for five cycles

Not Shockable:
Resume CPR immediately for five cycles, rhythm check every five cycles, continue until ALS providers take over or victim starts to move.


Hope that helps.  What can I say, I'm bored and putting off studying.
April


----------



## Glorified (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks a lot.  some reason, my AHA bls book is really vague on those clearly stated steps from april.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 2, 2007)

Yea, that's because they felt the need to dumb it down which in turn makes it really hard for the educated person to understand.  They even got us doing CPR on airway obstructions now.


----------



## jeepmedic (Feb 3, 2007)

> Yea, that's because they felt the need to dumb it down which in turn makes it really hard for the educated person to understand. They even got us doing CPR on airway obstructions now.



Whats so hard about it? 

If you witnessed the arrest and you have a AED you attach it and follow instructions.

If not then you do 2 min. of CPR then use the AED.

One shock then CPR for 2 min.

Change the person doing Compressions every time you defib.

Not that hard.

But I'm not educated I am just a dumb paramedic.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 3, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> Whats so hard about it?



hmmm, doing cpr on a person with an obstructed airway is hard for me...to every man their own, I guess.


----------



## jeepmedic (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok I see what you are talking about. 

Now what happens when you compress the chest? You force air out of the lungs. Right? 

Now if you look under the Bls ABCD Maneuvers it says for FBAO to do Abdominal Thrust. You need to read the whole book not just pick out parts you want to make a point with. lol


----------



## Guardian (Feb 3, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> Ok I see what you are talking about.
> 
> Now what happens when you compress the chest? You force air out of the lungs. Right?
> 
> Now if you look under the Bls ABCD Maneuvers it says for FBAO to do Abdominal Thrust. You need to read the whole book not just pick out parts you want to make a point with. lol



They have simplified the steps for fbao.  If after rescue breaths are given without chest rise, they say start cpr immediately without fingersweep, pulse check, etc...not sure if this is just for lay providers or not, but I know a lot of ems providers are being taught this method.  Also, I have decided this will probably be my last response ever to a post of yours because I don't want to get kicked off again and as I said before, to each his own...


----------



## premedtim (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm left in the dark as to what kind of feuds are going on but the reason material that is dumbed down is hard to understand to people who have a few brain cells is because we tend to assume things are never easy so we tend to overcomplicate it if it appears too simplistic. We shouldn't be making material more "stupid" so people can understand it anyway, we should actually be educating people so they can understand the material to begin with.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Feb 3, 2007)

Glorified said:


> I know this has probably been posted 1,000 times and I apologize for that.  But I am in an EMT-B class and my next class isn't until moday so I thought I would ask here. These are the steps I have:
> 
> 1. check for consciousness
> 2. activate emergency response.  get an aed if possible
> ...



close

1. check for consciousness (SIR ARE YOU AWAKE ? CAN YOU HEAR ME !!)
2. CALL 911 and get me an AED ! (if available)
3. head tilt chin lift or jaw thrust for c-spine/neck injury
4. look listen feel for breathing and pulse
5. if no pulse then 2 rescue breaths to see if gag reflex
6. if nothing then 30 compressions at 2 breaths 5 times for an adult then reasses and put the AED on if its not on already. 
7. continue till ALS arrives AND relieves you !!! dont jump up and away when you see the medic truck, LOL...


----------

